# Virtualbox 6.0 sur MacBook Pro



## saephyr (6 Avril 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai recherché pas mal sur internet, les forums, fouillé sur se forum et je n'ai pas trouvé.
Mon problème est le suivant :

- Installation de Virtualbox 6.0 sur mon MacBook Pro fin 2012 (2,5GHz i5) avec une mémoire 8Go 1600 MHz DDR3.
Version macOS Catalina (10.15.2) et carte HD G4000 1536Mo.

Mon problème est le suivant, au démarrage de VM (installation W7, familial prenium 64bits) le windows tourne bien au départ mais lorsque 5minutes sont passé il commence a avoir des moments de ralentissement.
Mon but premier est d'utiliser une applications (BATLLE CITY ALPHA) pour jouer a YUGHIOH pour les connaisseurs (qui tourne mal dessus image impossible en pleine écran sinon lag énorme, si des personne me parle en MP fait planter la partie en cours)
Etant assez débutant dans VBOX je ne sais pas comment le paramétrer au mieux et ne voulant pas trop faire de bêtise. J'ai quand même essayé quelques trucs. alouer plus de mémoire mais rien ne change.

Je m'en remet a vous.
Merci d'avance.

Ps:
VBOX config:
Mémoire Vive : 4185mo
Processeurs : 2
Mémoire video : 62mo




*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## RubenF (6 Avril 2020)

Hello.
Ok il y a plusieurs choses à prendre en compte.
Tu as sûrement un Disque Dur. ça aide pas.
ensuite il faut que t’augmente ta mémoire vidéo, Tu as bien installe les Guests VirtualBox ? dans la configuration active l’accélération 3D et met la mémoire vidéo au maximum ça va déjà pas mal aider.
Ensuite, si ça deconne encore, la machine n’est pas un foudre de guerre.. si tu envisages de garder ta machine je peux t’encourager à acheter un SSD et le monter. Ça donnera une seconde vie à ton Mac.


----------



## saephyr (6 Avril 2020)

merci pour ta réponse. guests VirtualBox ne me dit rien. Pour l'accélération 3D c'est activé. Est ce normal que quand j'agrandisse certaines fenêtre elle se coupe? Oui j'avais pensé acheter un SSD et barrette de RAM


----------



## saephyr (6 Avril 2020)

Si j'ai bien compris VirtualBox c'est pour pouvoir modifier toutes les informations de parametrage ? si oui je l'ai oui.


----------



## RubenF (6 Avril 2020)

Non, tu as VirtualBox qui est ton utilitaire de Gestion de Machines Virtuelles. 

Mais tu as sur ton système virtualisé (Win7 la) des drivers permettant à ta machine hôte de fournir tout les éléments à ta machine virtuelle.
Tu dois les installer manuellement.


----------



## Locke (7 Avril 2020)

@saephyr
Pour jouer, mieux vaut complètement oublier en voulant utiliser une machine virtuelle, surtout avec Virtual Box qui est certes gratuit, mais peu performant. C'est bien pour dépanner pour utiliser un logiciel qui n'est disponible que pour Windows. Une machine virtuelle ne sera que de l'émulation à tous les niveaux, ne pouvant jamais exploiter les capacités intrinsèques d'un Mac de base.

Il faut indiquer le nombre de coeurs, la quantité de mémoire qui ne peut jamais dépasser la moitié de celle existante, quant à la carte graphique ce ne sera que de l'émulation en se basant sur la puissance du Mac utilisé. Et c'est bien le point noir, si à la base on ne possède pas un Mac puissant, on oublie totalement la possibilité de jouer. Dans ton cas, ton MBP à une carte graphique, qui en fait est une puce soudée de 1536 Mo qui est ridicule.

A la base, dans le cas de figure d'installation d'un logiciel quelconque dans une version de Windows dans une machine virtuelle ou dans une partition Windows, on commence par aller sur le site officiel de l'éditeur du logiciel/jeu que l'on souhaite utiliser pour connaître les spécifications matérielles recommandées avant une possible installation.


----------



## saephyr (7 Avril 2020)

@Locke Oui je comprends très bien ce que tu dis. Pour informations c'est une applications qui n'a pas de spécifications matérielles recommandées (Battlecityalpha). Donc en gros je ne peux pas faire en sorte qu'il fonctionne bien?

@RubenF Ok superbe. mais lesquelles installer. la dessus je n'y connais pas grand choses.


----------



## Locke (7 Avril 2020)

saephyr a dit:


> @Locke Oui je comprends très bien ce que tu dis. Pour informations c'est une applications qui n'a pas de spécifications matérielles recommandées (Battlecityalpha). Donc en gros je ne peux pas faire en sorte qu'il fonctionne bien?


Rien, ce n'est pas un jeu commercialisé, il n'y a donc aucune information technique. Sinon, tu as essayé de jouer directement en ligne, donc sans installation... https://discordapp.com/invite/EYkXU7N ... ?


----------



## saephyr (7 Avril 2020)

je ne savais pas que cela était possible?? étant donné qu'il a besoin de Maj et autres?


----------



## Locke (7 Avril 2020)

saephyr a dit:


> je ne savais pas que cela était possible??


Et pourtant, c'est bien mentionné dans les forums, d'ou le lien que je cite.


saephyr a dit:


> étant donné qu'il a besoin de Maj et autres?


Si tu joues en ligne, les mises à jour se feront sur le serveur et jamais dans ton Mac, donc tu es tout le temps à jour sans rien faire.


----------



## saephyr (7 Avril 2020)

je me suis informé on ne peut pas il faut absolument l'installer.


----------



## Locke (8 Avril 2020)

saephyr a dit:


> je me suis informé on ne peut pas il faut absolument l'installer.


Pourquoi dans une machine virtuelle, alors que tu as un fichier .dmg pour Mac ?


----------

